# Techie/Geeky Hobbies?



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

Being that I'm an IT guy, I gravitate towards technical hobbies such as ham radio, hi-fi/audiophile tech, home theatre, and other technical interests. Any other techies out there? What do you do in your very precious spare time?


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Also IT (programmer) I collect old computers. I win


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I enjoy using the computer for browsing, reading news articles, checking my e-mail and listening to music.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Apart from fancy duds , good shoes and swish Swiss watches it's good hifi and home theatre - mobile audio too, photography, PC games and I'm a gadget freak with way too much stuff..... I also never discard any of my tech so I've got something of a museum going on in my attic.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1.
However, rather than storing the outdated toys and creating a museum of sorts in the attic, I've used at least a portion of the old photography equipment and fitness gadgets as decorate the 'Man Cave' and verify a lifetime interest in photography and personal fitness!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Sailing takes up most of the spare time I don't really have to begin with during the season.

Then it's back to drinking!!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

World of Warcraft.

No joke.


----------



## FalconLorenzo (Aug 14, 2013)

One of my very good friends (a very well-dressed gentleman in his own right) actually flunked out of college due to an EverQuest addiction. I'm just as baffled as you are.


----------



## wdrazek (May 29, 2013)

Music playback (2 channel) on Klipsch forte's with Miles, Coltrane, Bossa Nova and Zeppelin.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Technophobe here.


I'm very much a mechanical and analogue type of chap.
I strip, service, mend, customise, paint, build, buy, sell and ride bicycles. I have about 20 in my personal not-for-sale collection. And always have 3 or 4 in various stages of repair & readiness for future sale. 

I sold one yesterday evening for cinquecento kronor (about 60 euros) to an Italian exchange student. I paid 200 kronor (about 25 euros) for it when I bought it last week. I put on a more comfortable saddle, adjusted the steering, oiled it, and tightened the spokes as needed. Quick turnaround, quick easy profit.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

jbmcb said:


> Also IT (programmer) I collect old computers. I win


I collect Sun Microsystems hardware and internal systems documentation. I own!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I had a roommate in college who was a totally normal dude who spent thousands preparing for and attending LARP events all over the country.


----------

